# Rest in peace baby boy



## Alfihaer (Oct 5, 2021)

I and Kupo recently lost our 6 month old lop Tidus to a unexpected seizure.

I'm watching my other bun be depressed with the loss of her companion. She just isn't acting herself at all. 

I don't what happened nor what caused it. He had some gas earlier in the morning and super lethargic ( belly massages, he pooped finally then started eating and drinking some ). But he suddenly had a siezure shortly afterwards and passed. 

I only had him for 2 months and I'm absolutely heart broken.


----------



## FuzzyBunny ph (Oct 5, 2021)

so sorry for your loss  it was possible your bunny died of gi stasis and maybe E.Cuniculi, hard to tell without a necropsy.

Hopefully your other bunny got to say goodbye to her friend <3 

And when you're ready to get her a new friend, please do consider adopting


----------



## Alfihaer (Oct 5, 2021)

FuzzyBunny ph said:


> so sorry for your loss  it was possible your bunny died of gi stasis and maybe E.Cuniculi, hard to tell without a necropsy.
> 
> Hopefully your other bunny got to say goodbye to her friend <3
> 
> And when you're ready to get her a new friend, please do consider adopting


She sniffed him once after the passing and since hidden out in her litter box with hay. 

I could never afford a necropsy. With a brief Google of some of his other systems he may have had a stroke before the seizure with how he head tilted before. 

I will be adopting another bun again once I'm okay to welcome another one in the house.


----------



## FuzzyBunny ph (Oct 5, 2021)

Alfihaer said:


> I could never afford a necropsy. With a brief Google of some of his other systems he may have had a stroke before the seizure with how he head tilted before.



That okay, necropsy is not really required. But with what you explained, head tilt is a sign of E.Cuniculi so its possible he got it from his previous home or was born with it  

Would suggest to have your girl checked for EC just in case she caught it too


----------



## Alfihaer (Oct 5, 2021)

FuzzyBunny ph said:


> That okay, necropsy is not really required. But with what you explained, head tilt is a sign of E.Cuniculi so its possible he got it from his previous home or was born with it
> 
> Would suggest to have your girl checked for EC just in case she caught it too





FuzzyBunny ph said:


> That okay, necropsy is not really required. But with what you explained, head tilt is a sign of E.Cuniculi so its possible he got it from his previous home or was born with it
> 
> Would suggest to have your girl checked for EC just in case she caught it too


Head tilt is also caused by seizures as well, happened to my gerbil ( 1 out of 5 RIP Misha) and other rodents before. 
From other symptoms related I don't think he had the E.Cuniculi, he was perfectly fine till this morning, moving around. Just was lethargic, didn't want to eat or drink ( so maybe GI stasis as well) but without proper testing from him it won't ever be known. 
If it was E.Cuniculi, the rest of the rabbits he was living with should show signs by now. But the whole litter was treated and everything as I got him from a rescue.


----------



## Button (Oct 5, 2021)

So sorry for your and your other buns loss. It seems like you were taking good care of them both. So sorry.


----------



## Alfihaer (Oct 5, 2021)

Button said:


> So sorry for your and your other buns loss. It seems like you were taking good care of them both. So sorry.


Very spoiled and loved.
I finally got him to accept cuddles and pets as he wasn't super socialized to begin with.


----------



## Button (Oct 5, 2021)

I like to say that they aren’t spoiled but rather well loved and taken care of. Eventually you will adjust. Your bun that is still with you will help let you know when it’s time for a new friend.


----------



## Alfihaer (Oct 5, 2021)

Button said:


> I like to say that they aren’t spoiled but rather well loved and taken care of. Eventually you will adjust. Your bun that is still with you will help let you know when it’s time for a new friend.


Nah definitely spoiled on top of it. 
If it'd anything like what happened when my previous cat passed away that kupo was bonded with, it'll likely be in a week she will start shedding like crazy, being destructive/ bored chewing.


----------



## SirLawrence (Oct 5, 2021)

What a handsome man Tidus was! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, and give some pets to Miss Kupo some pets from me and Lawrence and Lucas! ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Alfihaer (Oct 5, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> What a handsome man Tidus was! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, and give some pets to Miss Kupo some pets from me and Lawrence and Lucas! ❤ ❤ ❤


She doesn't want much to do with me right now outside of her treats which she is getting plenty of right now.


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Oct 6, 2021)

Condolences to your heart and that of your widowed bun.
When you open your heart to bring in a new husbun for your widow, please consider adopting. 
With rescues, they often hold "speed dating" where you bring your bun and it is introduced to prospective partners. Your bun is then the one who chooses, not you.
What we believe will be a good fit sometimes isn't and the best way to bring in a a new partner is to let your bun choose who that'll be ♥
I hope you aren't too hard on yourself, because it appears to me you were/are a great bunny parent


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 6, 2021)

So sorry for your loss--it never comes easy, so we try to celebrate the fun times and keep them foremost in our thoughts.


----------



## Alfihaer (Oct 6, 2021)

Momma Luvbun said:


> Condolences to your heart and that of your widowed bun.
> When you open your heart to bring in a new husbun for your widow, please consider adopting.
> With rescues, they often hold "speed dating" where you bring your bun and it is introduced to prospective partners. Your bun is then the one who chooses, not you.
> What we believe will be a good fit sometimes isn't and the best way to bring in a a new partner is to let your bun choose who that'll be ♥
> I hope you aren't too hard on yourself, because it appears to me you were/are a great bunny parent


I look at people rehoming, we don't have adoptions places for rabbits here unless we travel 6+ hours away. So I do ask if we can do a bunny speed date to assure she likes them. 
The only rabbit we had at the spca was adopted the day it was posted.


----------

